# Roland EGX350 training



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

As many of you may remember, I have been gripping about some issues with the Roland EGX350 desktop engraver that some of us use for creating rhinestone templates....well..Just got back from two days training at Roland Offices in Irvine, CA... WOW...what a great two days we had. This was the first class devoted exclusively to R-Wear, their latest software for creating the rhinestone template. Rick Rivera and the admin staff were terrific (Thanks Julie for calling me) and the schedule was dead on what we needed to learn. For those who have this machine, you really need to look at taking the class. It may seem high, but when figure in the cost of the equipment we used, the cost of the facility, salary costs for the 3-4 personnel involved, providing some engraving material, rhinestones and some tees to practice with, plus coffee, juice, rolls etc each morning, lunch....all in all I now feel it was a bargain.

So I guess the end comment I have is that if you have invested in this equipment, you need to attend a class like this to get the most out of your investment.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't have that piece of equipment but it is on my wish list. 
But what you said about training is so true.
Why spend that kind of money on the equipment and then not get the training you need to really make it work for you.
I know now that I need to save not only for the equipment but for the training also.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I don't have that piece of equipment but it is on my wish list.
> But what you said about training is so true.
> Why spend that kind of money on the equipment and then not get the training you need to really make it work for you.
> I know now that I need to save not only for the equipment but for the training also.


I really want to go to the training for the EGX350, but can't come up with the money right now. The class I want to attend concentrates on general engraving, so hopefully I'll be able to attend one at a later date. After I spent all the money on the engraver, my business slowed down, so the $1500 I figure it would take will have to wait (airline, hotel, food, etc). I wish I lived closer to the training facility.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

For those going to training and want to save some $$...there is a motel 6..upgraded...on the same street...about 5 miles away. They have a business suite which has a ref./microwave and computer desk and easy chair for $65 a night..internet is an extra $2.99 but the room is easily double the size of a regular motel six..


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

Roland is looking at possibly doing a class at our Rhode Island office in Providence for those on the East Coast, but no dates have been set. In the meantime, please check out some of the videos I posted on youtube (www.youtube.com/rolandasdvideos). The videos show the worklfow of the software and if you have the machine contact techncial support for the hardware setup document for doing the rhinestones. I will post a bulletin on this in the near future as well. 

Also, I would like to thank Charles for his kind words and also wanted to say that it was a pleasure to have such a highly interactive class. I think this is what made this first of many R-Wear classes such a big sucess and hope to make the next classes even better.

Rick Rivera
Product Manager - Engraving Solutions
Roland DGA Corp.


----------



## 1charles (Jan 6, 2010)

These are older post and new comments this year. I am thinking about buying the EGX 350 but not sure about the price and if it is worth it. thanks for any imput.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Feel free to contact me about the EGX350....I have had one for over 3 years...have not even used it in over a year. It is overpriced and over valued. Will if work for you...depends on what you want to do. It is a way to get in to rotary engraviing...like plastic name tags etc...and you can use it to make rhinestone templates. The software that comes with it is not the greatest and you should also buy the $500 R-Wear program. I stopped using it for rhinestones because 1) it is very slow compared to using a vinyl cutter and appropriate material and 2) you are limited to a 9x12 workspace

So depends on what your goals are will determine if this is a machine for you


----------



## 1charles (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks charles, I am trying to decide if it is better to keep using other people/comapnies to do my templates and designs or do them myself.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

last I checked...the EXG350 was in the 5K range...So you would need to figure how long it would take to recoup your investment given your current sales


----------



## 1charles (Jan 6, 2010)

Your right, sooooo, we'll see!


----------

